# Pre conception- folic acid?



## Peapod87 (Apr 20, 2017)

Hey everyone hope your well,

I'm a bit confused and I know this is the place to come. Basically I want to start trying for a baby soon.
 My hba1c is 48 which I'm pleased with. When I spoke to nurse about folic acid she said I have to come off my pill and then start that and also that I have to buy them over the counter which i don't mind only thing is i can't find 5mg one's in chemists?

Thank you !

Paolina xx


----------



## grovesy (Apr 20, 2017)

Peapod87 said:


> Hey everyone hope your well,
> 
> I'm a bit confused and I know this is the place to come. Basically I want to start trying for a baby soon.
> My hba1c is 48 which I'm pleased with. When I spoke to nurse about folic acid she said I have to come off my pill and then start that and also that I have to buy them over the counter which i don't mind only thing is i can't find 5mg one's in chemists?
> ...


Have you asked they might be behind the counter.


----------



## Peapod87 (Apr 20, 2017)

Ahh good point I didn't do that. I'll start there.. thank you xxx


----------



## grovesy (Apr 20, 2017)

No problem.


----------



## Flower3333 (Apr 20, 2017)

I believe that you need to have a prescription for folic acid 5mg.


----------



## Cleo (Apr 20, 2017)

You def need a script for the folic acid as it's a high dose .  Not sure what she's on about re the pill - I was on folic acid for about 3 months before My endocrinologist said it was ok to go off the pill . the whole point is that you're taking plenty of high dose folic acid while you're still using contraception , so that when conception happens you have all bases covered .  Good luck x


----------



## trophywench (Apr 20, 2017)

Yes you do - you can only buy 2.5mg over the counter.

Go to your GP asap and get em prescribed on repeat!

Odd that a nurse should tell you that - was it the surgery nurse?  If so that's not who you should be seeing - your D clinic should refer you to the specialist pre-conception team who then pass you along to the specialist gynae team - consultant, DSN and midwife team.


----------



## Cleo (Apr 20, 2017)

I hope that makes sense ?! 
Are you being seen by a specialist ?


----------



## Peapod87 (Apr 20, 2017)

Hi all thanks so much I did wonder. She is normally really good but had to Google about folic acid which I thought was odd. I think I'll go to a drop in pre conception thing they do at the hospital as they will know more but yeah I'd rather do the whole folic acid thing now in preparation. I knew u guys would help me!

P xxx


----------



## Cleo (Apr 20, 2017)

Sounds like a good plan ! Exciting times ahead  
Let us know how you get on x


----------



## PhoebeC (Apr 21, 2017)

Get started on it as soon as you can, then you can start the next bit 
How exciting x


----------



## Peapod87 (Apr 21, 2017)

Ah thank you I know! I wanna get started haha but getting married in August might need to wait for that first lol! xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Apr 21, 2017)

Oh that's exciting too! I love weddings. What an exciting year this is for you, and hopefully 2018 will be equally as exciting for you. Lovely news xx


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 21, 2017)

I had all my babies long before I was diagnosed, but when I see my DSN at the hospital there is a poster advising women to see their team before trying to conceive, just as Jenny suggested, so you would be wise to do just that. All the best with your wedding and I look forward to 'the next bit' as Phoebe put it


----------



## trophywench (Apr 21, 2017)

I was looking round the waiting room at my D clinic yesterday, wondering if there was anything new, as you do LOL and on the top of the cupboard where all the various meter makers' BG diaries are kept (to help yourself to) was a rotary dispenser with about 10 different leaflets about pre-conception and preg - a sort of 'dedicated' area to it generally IYSWIM.  Unfortunately I never looked at any (Grief, I'm 67, I had a hysterectomy in my 40's and Pete had his tubes snipped in his 30's, so there's not much chance I'll ever need them, now! LOL) so I dunno who published them.  However it will be one of the meter companies - so have a look at some meter co websites and see what's on offer.

Accu-Chek definitely do some cos they are amongst all their offerings on a separate display.  Each company do have their own display, it's always kept lovely and tidy and well-stocked by the reps.


----------



## Peapod87 (May 6, 2017)

So sorry ladies I haven't replied in ages I thought I was signed on because I could read people's posts but I wasn't so only just checked now . Thanks for all your help you are great! I'm going to a pre conception drop in in a few weeks so going to ask them there xxx


----------



## trophywench (May 7, 2017)

I'll try and remember to check whose leaflets they are whilst I'm there on Weds next week.  A little job for my husband whilst he's waiting for me having my BP etc done and my meter downloaded !


----------



## Peapod87 (May 7, 2017)

trophywench said:


> I'll try and remember to check whose leaflets they are whilst I'm there on Weds next week.  A little job for my husband whilst he's waiting for me having my BP etc done and my meter downloaded !



Haha thank you. That's fab xxx


----------

